# Suche guten französischen Roman



## avenger (22. November 2011)

*Suche guten französischen Roman*

Huhu beisammen.
Ich suche als Geburtstagsgeschenk einen guten französischen Roman. Man sollte sich beim schenken nicht blöd vorkommen (also keine Kindergeschichten), sondern es darf ruhig etwas zum mitdenken sein, eben etwas mit "Qualität".
Empfohlen wurden mir von meiner Schwester bereits "Madame Bovary" und "Auf der Suche nach der verlorenen Zeit". Ersteres hat aber ein zu bedrückendes Thema für ein Geburtstagsgeschenkt mMn., und letzteres ist ein 6-teiliger Roman, damit auch eher unpassend.
Kennt jemand von euch noch ein gutes französisches Buch? Es darf auch relativ neu auf dem Markt sein, kann aber auch etwas älter sein, das ist egal.

mfg


----------



## Micha77 (22. November 2011)

Evtl. die Pest,haben wir auf Deutsch im Unterricht gelesen.war echt klasse.Kp wie das auf franzoesisch heisst


----------



## Ashton (22. November 2011)

*AW: Suche guten französischen Roman*

Les liaisons dangereuses ist toll.


----------



## Sesfontain (22. November 2011)

*AW: Suche guten französischen Roman*

hector a la recherche du bonheur.
haben wir zwar im frz unterricht gelesen, aber ich mag das buch und das thema
es geht da um hector, einen psychater, der eine weltreise macht, auf der er ergründen will, was die menschen wirklich glücklich macht.
das buch ist zwar einfach geschrieben (sachverhalte sind stark vereinfacht/aufs wesentliche reduziert dargestellt), aber damit gut verständlich und hat birgt viele anregungen für diskussionen oder zum nachdenken z.b. ob man hectors gedanken als richtig oder falsch ansehen kann, etc


----------



## avenger (22. November 2011)

*AW: Suche guten französischen Roman*

Naja, die Pest ist vom Thema her wieder weniger geeignet für ein Geburtstagsgeschenk finde ich 
Die anderen beiden Bücher hingegen finde ich gut, vor allem das letztere.
Jedoch würde ich gerne noch weitere gute Vorschläge hören, wenn noch jemand welche weiß


----------

